# U-2 Spy Plane



## The_Republic (9 Apr 2006)

The other day I stopped of at work and a couple of Freinds were talking about the U-2 Spy plane. Anyways One guy said that the U-2 only had two wheels and it landed on two wheels... (Seems kinda impossible to me).

I was wondering if Anyone has any knowledge of this, Tried looking on the Internet and couldnt find anything.

Thank you


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2006)

The_Republic said:
			
		

> The other day I stopped of at work and a couple of Freinds were talking about the U-2 Spy plane. Anyways One guy said that the U-2 only had two wheels and it landed on two wheels... (Seems kinda impossible to me).
> 
> I was wondering if Anyone has any knowledge of this, Tried looking on the Internet and couldnt find anything.
> 
> Thank you



You didnt look very hard :

http://www.fas.org/irp/program/collect/u-2.htm

It did in fact land on a bicycle landing gear configuration.. The pilot tried to keep the airplane level on the runway as long as he could but eventualy one wingtip would be on the ground. The aircraft was equiped with reinforced skids for this purpose.

Stop doing polls that arent required and dont make sense as well


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2006)

Are you sure?

http://selair.selkirk.bc.ca/aerodynamics1/Appendix/Aircraft/U2.html

http://www.area51zone.com/aircraft/u2.shtml

http://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=51

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/u2/  has a photo of the two wheels.

Now, don't forget that there were wheels on the wing tips also.

http://www.strategic-air-command.com/aircraft/reconnaissance/u2_spyplane.htm

There are lots of sites on the U2 Spy Plane......


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2006)

typing "U2 spy plane" into google search gives you *72* pages of results


----------



## Strike (9 Apr 2006)

The wheels on the wing tips are not a permanent fixture.  They are placed there for the take-off and then "depart the fix."


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> The wheels on the wing tips are not a permanent fixture.  They are placed there for the take-off and then "depart the fix."



No they weren't [quote from one of the sites]:



> Removable outrigger gear located away from the fuselage centreline is used to lighten the weight of the airborne aircraft. The outrigger gear, or pogos, are attached with pins, which are removed when the aircraft is on the runway and preparing for take-off. The pogos drop onto the runway as the aircraft lifts and the ground maintenance crew retrieve them immediately after take-off.
> 
> Unique to the U-2 is that the main wing planks are milled from large single billets of metal, rather than built up of riveted sheet metal, I-beams and U-channels. The wings are fitted with titanium skidplates so that when the aircraft lands and is brought to a halt, the wing can gently touch the ground. The ground crew then refit the pogos so the aircraft can taxi back to the hangar. Each wing has a single aileron surface on the trailing edge to control roll and two flaps to control lift and drag.


----------



## TCBF (9 Apr 2006)

So, do you think Francis Gary Powers was knocked off?  ..."helicopter ran out of gas"...  yeah, right.


----------



## larry Strong (9 Apr 2006)

Well, They say it took 14 missiles to knock him out of the sky, along with 1 MiG-19 that they shot down mistakenly.


----------



## Astrodog (9 Apr 2006)

I voted for experience.


----------



## The_Republic (11 Apr 2006)

Dear Recipients

For your information , Along everysingle one of those sites , there is Not one that Specifically indicates whether or not the U-2 Spy plane Lands on Two Wheels or If it has Wing skids. If you would pay attention two what I had asked or two the sites that you presumibly read.

P.s. : The reason for this Inquire is because now we are completeing a report on this plane due to this commosion. Which lead to the question " Is this site for Information or What????" Thank you for considering my question as Useless.

Thank you 

The_Republic


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2006)

The_Republic said:
			
		

> Dear Recipients
> 
> For your information , Along everysingle one of those sites , there is Not one that Specifically indicates whether or not the U-2 Spy plane Lands on Two Wheels or If it has Wing skids. If you would pay attention two what I had asked or two the sites that you presumibly read.
> 
> ...



hey republic....can you not look at pictures.....your attitude is just something i dont have to put up with.......I gave you a detailed answer...provided you with a detailed link with pictures where you can see for yoursefl the landing configuration.....

asshat..... :


----------



## JBP (11 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> hey republic....can you not look at pictures.....your attitude is just something i dont have to put up with.......I gave you a detailed answer...provided you with a detailed link with pictures where you can see for yoursefl the landing configuration.....
> 
> asshat..... :



Now now, don't forget, he's just a civvy! He wants to be directly spoon-fed AND you have to cup the back of his head like a baby and keep it level while you spoon-feed! 

Some people's children eh?

 :


----------



## The_Republic (11 Apr 2006)

I was refering to the first answer, I thank those who had givin any info on the page preciding the first coment.

And for the Two last comment made by two privates , Your a bit out of your places, And If your getting angry with Your own incompetence , thats no one elses problem but your , Keep this site Legit, Its for Information not trashing.

Thank you 

The Republic


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

Let me get this straight.... you think the two privates -- ie. serving members of the CF -- are *out of their places*???

Why don't you properly complete your profile so we can tell your rank and just how long you have been in.  Until then, I suggest you start treating members of this Board with the respect that they deserve.  

The owner of this Board will determine what the purpose of this Board shall be.  Without wanting to speak for Mike, I suspect it will not include being disrespectful to others, particularly those that may have more time in than you.  

Got it?  Good. 

Don't let it happen again.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2006)

The_Republic said:
			
		

> Dear Recipients
> 
> For your information , Along everysingle one of those sites , there is Not one that Specifically indicates whether or not the U-2 Spy plane Lands on Two Wheels or If it has Wing skids. If you would pay attention two what I had asked or two the sites that you presumibly read.
> 
> ...



OK

Time to step in.

The_Republic

Your spelling and grammar are atrocious.  You could correct some of your 'mistakes' by using the Spell Check button below the window in which you typed your Post.

You haven't filled out your profile and what you have filled out does not allude to much more experience than that of the Ptes you are calling down.  Don't allude to being part of a Commission, if you can not even spell the word.

If you will read one of my posts above, in reply to Strike, you will see mention of the "Skids" and outrigger gear or pogos, which came off one of the sites posted.


> Removable outrigger gear located away from the fuselage centreline is used to lighten the weight of the airborne aircraft. The outrigger gear, or pogos, are attached with pins, which are removed when the aircraft is on the runway and preparing for take-off. The pogos drop onto the runway as the aircraft lifts and the ground maintenance crew retrieve them immediately after take-off.
> 
> Unique to the U-2 is that the main wing planks are milled from large single billets of metal, rather than built up of riveted sheet metal, I-beams and U-channels. The wings are fitted with titanium skidplates so that when the aircraft lands and is brought to a halt, the wing can gently touch the ground. The ground crew then refit the pogos so the aircraft can taxi back to the hangar. Each wing has a single aileron surface on the trailing edge to control roll and two flaps to control lift and drag.


If you can't do your research and visit those sites, or don't bother to read the information provide on them, do not come down on the people here.  We are not going to do your homework for you.  You must do that yourself.  We can point you in the right direction, but do not expect us to do all the work that is required of you by your teachers.

You proceed along these lines much further and you will be stepping on your dyke (and I am not refering to anything in Holland).


----------



## The_Republic (11 Apr 2006)

I asked a question and I got bashed on the first responce. You ask for respect, But respect goes both ways. If your telling me that because the are members they can get away with bashing People that are curious with your trade and life and turn around and get insulted when someone replies to there imature comments. I never meant for an arguement , but simply information. I excuse myself if I have stepped on any toes But be fair. Seniority has no relavence with Common quality of life. 

The _Republic


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2006)

Before this goes any deeper into the abyss.

Locked






Any meaningful contributions to this Topic can be brought up with a Mod.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2006)

The_Republic,

You may want to reconsider the usefulness of asking about technical aspects of an American plane on a Canadian military site with a strong focus on Army subjects.  There are, perhaps, other forums on the internet with specific enthusiasts dedicated to the type of information you seek.  So rather than getting into a slagging match here with soldiers who were trying to help by using Google for you, perhaps you should look into these, or similar sites:

http://www.aircraft-photos.net/aspnet_forum/

http://www.pprune.org/forums/

http://www.usaviation.com/forums/


----------

